# New to saltwater & stocking 100gal.?



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've kept freshwater fish for awhile now, am now looking at setting up a saltwater tank. I just bought a 100gal. tank, I was going to do another freshwater tank with it, but just thought how pretty it would be as a saltwater tank. I need suggestions for stocking it, and also I have bought nothing but the tank so far. So I will also be needing to know what type of...well everything needed for a saltwater tank down to the smallest parts. I know nothing. I can probable figure out the whole bulkhead, sump pump, skimmer kinds of things, but any knowledge you guys have on the matters would be greatly appretieted.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Skimmer is #1! Find the best one you can afford and then get the next model up from that.  This is the most important part of your soon to be successful tank!

To elaborate any further I would need to know a few things.

Do you plan on a FO (Fish Only) tank?
Or a FOWLR (Fish Only with Live Rock) tank?
Or a full Reef tank?

To help you with lighting, Type of filtration, use of a UV sterilizer and more I would need to know these things.

I'll be glad to help once you let me know those answers.


----------



## cenedra (Feb 12, 2006)

hey reefneck willing to help another newbie??? LOL
makeing my own post...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

cenedra said:


> hey reefneck willing to help another newbie??? LOL
> makeing my own post...


Sure, Always glad to help anyone! New or not.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

After skimmer, buy the biggest sump that will fit under your tank. More water and circulation is key and makes your skimmers job easy by keeping the particles suspended.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I want to go all out, reef, live rock (aka, coral?), and of course fish. I don't know if all this is really possible as the tank is not huge, but I thought it would be a good size to start out with for saltwater. All of this will be done gradually, as I am on a buy as I can budget. So I am trying not to by things to impulsivly, taking my time to do it right.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Would a 10gal be enough for a sump, I know I can get those for under 10.00?


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok this might help a bit. Here are 2 fish I really want. I don't know for sure if they are compatiable, or if they are a fish that should be in a begginers hands, but thought it may give you some ideas into what I want and what I can't have
http://fish2u.com/smgreenmango.html
Some sort of Blenny I don't no exactly which one...yet.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

It will be a while before you can keep a Mandarinfish. Like 6 months at least after the tank is setup. This is because they are a specialized feeder and only eat copepods. These can/will breed in your live rock but takes time to build up enough to support a Mandarin. A Refugium is a better idea which goes along with a sump. a 10 Gallon sump for a hundred gallon tank is definately not enough. I would say no less than a 29 gallon sump. More if possible.

To keep a reef with corals/clams/anemones and other reef life forms you need light, And lots of it. If you have a canopy on the tank you can do a retro kit in the canopy and save a lot of cash. If not, A Fixture will cost you in the area of $1000.

I recommend you look at the ASM G3 Skimmer. One of the finest skimmers out there but not the most expensive. Don't be cheap on lighting or skimming. Don't buy anything named Jebo/Oddysea either. These are made in China and are not UL listed. Some people have had fires caused by Jebo/Oddysea products!

For lighting, Look at T5 HO fixtures to save the most money. With the right amount of bulbs (6-8) you could keep most anything except maybe Crocea Clams.

If you want to keep Crocea Clams and anything else you may desire go with Metal Halide from the start. It's expensive but you won't regret it.

Keri


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok thanks, this is all good, lots of things to know.That is why I am making myself go slow. I bought alot of usless crap when I got my freshwater tanks, and I do not want to do that again.
I will also be taking it very slow with the fish. With most freshwater fish you can take a chance that things may not go to well, there're not too much money. When it comes to saltwater I don't like the idea of 100.00 dying. 
I do plan on having a canopy, and hope to put some amazing lighting in. The better the lighting the better things look


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Giddy012 said:


> Ok thanks, this is all good, lots of things to know.That is why I am making myself go slow. I bought alot of usless crap when I got my freshwater tanks, and I do not want to do that again.
> I will also be taking it very slow with the fish. With most freshwater fish you can take a chance that things may not go to well, there're not too much money. When it comes to saltwater I don't like the idea of 100.00 dying.
> I do plan on having a canopy, and hope to put some amazing lighting in. The better the lighting the better things look



Look for a thread about a "Family Room Reef" by Bear on here. He has a canopy and went with my suggestion for lighting.....I don't think he could be happier if he won the nobel prize! 

If you have any other questions just post them and I will do my best to respond as soon as I can. There are others on here as well that are knowledgable and have good advice. We all are here to help.

Keri


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

pfffft, nobel prize! my reef sure makes me happier than my nobel prize... if i had one.


----------

